# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  "Mysllor - Into the Territory" Info and Sign Up

## Xedan

The Background:

In the midst of the war between the Magik and Technology realms, Jericho, a close and personal friend of the Magik King, Kona, discovers something terrible.
One day, after finishing his normal routine as the head of the Guardians, he decides to run by the castle to see his old friend. As he approaches Kona's room though, he hears some kind of whispering. The odd thing is, that the whispering is seemingly echoing through his mind, as if they were his own thoughts. He covers his ears, opens the chamber door, and his worst suspicions are all but confirmed. There, in the middle of the room, hovering around the entranced ruler, was the foulest beast in all of Mysllor. Known as Relx, they are winged demons with ash black skin and a nasty taste for destruction. Created by a troop of necromancers long ago, these creatures are capable of creeping into a mans subconscious and implanting certain ideals, or, in other terms, mind control. 
The strange thing is that these abominations were exiled to the Territory, a vast desert land, claiming over 60% of the planet. It is magikly sealed off from the inhabited areas of the world, but if this creature was here, now, it must mean that something has happened to bring terror to everyone in both realms. A hole has been ripped in the wall separating the masses from the wastelands.

Jericho very quickly reports his findings to other Guardians, and they act fast. They assemble a group of five to venture into the Territory in order to find and stop whatever is causing such a rift to occur. They will encounter many challenges, including a lack of water in such a vast desert, unintelligent but violent beast, and worst of all, the really intelligent beasts. 
The one thing the guardians don't count on though is that they are being tailed by a group of three Deviants, trying to make sure the rift stays open until the grand finale, when a gruesome ancient power will be reborn and unleashed.


The RP:

This RP will take place over 30 days. Not meaning a month though, just meaning thirty days of a full story in this thread. So possibly less than thirty days, possibly longer. If it takes a while for the story to advance, I may add more days. Each new day will start with a "Journal Entry for *input date*" outlining the Guardians basic plans for the day.

The Specifics:

Guardians - a secret group of both Magik and Technology realm inhabitants attempting to keep the world in order as much as possible. (4 open spots.  Jericho, my character, is the fifth)

Deviants - A solely technology realm based group, who despise Mysllor and themselves so much that they will go to any lengths to bring death to everyone on the god forsaken planet. (3 open spots)

Relx - Demonic beasts capable of controlling the minds of others, native to the Territory. (1 open spot)


The sign up:

this is a fist come/first serve situation, so don't try to make a character in a full group. I will show my character as an example for what to include.



Name (doesn't require a surname or title): Jericho of Artaria

Gender (duh): Male

Race (Accenian, human, Relx): Accenian (uh-sen-ee-in)
The Accenians are the only natives of the planet Mysllor, inhabitants of the Magik Realm. Once a peaceful race, they were forced to take up arms when the humans, claiming to come in peace, decided they wanted to expand their little Technology Realm to control the whole planet. 

Alliance: Magik Realm citizens and any Guardians 

Age: 520, although still considered quite youthful to his kind.

Appearance (click link for a picture. try to go into some pretty good detail here, but no picture is needed.):
Accenians look like alien greys, as the Greys were sickly Accenians that wished to find new, inhabitable planets before the died
Height) 6’ 3”
Weight) 127 lbs.
Eye Color) Green
Skin Color) Very Dark Blue
Hair Color) n/a
Build) Slender, toned
Clothing) A leather tunic and pants in addition to any armor

Weaponry/Equipment (whatever you are wearing): 

Armor) Assaulter's Armor- Adapted from the armor of
Fallen technology realm warriors, this is the basic training gear for any magisters looking to become full-fledged warriors. 

Shield) The Enchanted Wall- a special shield mad by Jericho himself while being taught by Kona, Mysllor’s best mentor in the way of shield crafting. This device has three settings. Setting one is a compact but versatile shield. Setting two allows for great protection but somewhat limited attack capabilities. Setting three, however, creates a small, impenetrable bunker, which allows for no attack what so ever but is perfect as a last resort.

Weapon) Sun Blade- Also one of Jericho’s custom made pieces; this is a double-edged sword like no other. On one side has a beam of pure energy, which can slice through things as strong as steel with no effort at all, and most other materials somewhat easily. On the other side though is an enchanted, blunt surface. But if struck with sufficient force, 
this side can cause a focused, powerful explosion to whatever it hits.

Abilities (what can you do): Being an Accenian, he has a natural wealth of arcane power. Following the path of the pyromancer, he has acquired the ability to manipulate atoms to the point of cold-fusion. When armed, this simply involves using the blunt end of his Sun Blade, but it also makes him an admirable foe unarmed. In a vacuum though, it is almost impossible to sustain a flame, or explosion, so he can only use his powers when making contact with the target.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............

Sign Up:

Saturos - Relx
Firedog - Guardian

----------


## Firedog

Woo im first to join.


Name: Benetio d’Rangon

Gender: Male

Race: Human

Alliance: Guardian

Realm: Technology

Age: 17

Appearance:
Height) 5'2"
Weight) 200 lb
Eye Color) Blue
Skin Color) Caucasian
Hair Color) Blonde
Build) Athletic
Clothing) Camo cargo pants, a black t-shirt with flames, and sun-glasses

Weaponry/Equipment:

Armor: Kevlar vest

Shield: Fire Shield- Benetio can use his fire ability and turn it into a shield

Weapon: Volcanic- This is a long sword the Benetio has stolen off of a dead Accenian. While Benetio does not know much about this mystery sword he named it Volcanic because of its warm glowing red aura.

Abilities: (Back story to ability) Benetio grew up a strange boy because he was always attracted to fire and was always lost. Eventually he met someone who grew up like and his name was Pan Lars. He took him in and noticed that he liked fire. Pan was much like him so he asked Benetio one day if he wanted to learn to manipulate fire. Bentio willingly accepted this offer. Pan told him about the aura of flames and all things. He taught him however that every was unique and that there were different ways to control him. So Pan taught him to control fire. He was able to catch on quickly. Many years Bentio trained with Pan and eventually was able to control it willingly. He was able to create, destroy, and move fire with his mind. (Ability) Power to control fire

----------


## Xedan

in alliance put if you are a Deviant, Guardian, or Relx. Also, put what realm you are from. If I didn't make it clear, and there's a good chance I didn't, Accenians are Magik realm, Humans are Technology realm, and Relx doesn't have any realm.

----------


## Saturos

Name- Drexen

Gender- Male

Race- Relx

Alliance-Relx

Age- 1565

Appearance- Bat-like wings, spanning 12 feet. Instead of hair, a crown of black horns sprout from his head. He has claws that extend from the middle of the back of his hand, and extend roughly 6 inches past his fingers. They are retractable. His skin is very scaly, which acts as a natural armour that moderately protects him.

Height)-9'9"
Weight)-800 lbs.
Eye colour)-Red
Skin colour)-Ash Black
Hair Colour)- n/a
Bulid)-Very muscular
Clothing)-Black Robe

Weaponry/Equipment

Armour-Black steel chainmail. Wears it under his robe. Black steel shinguards. Wears them under his robe. Black leather boots.

Shield-n/a

Weapon-Wears brass knuckles. Carries dual katanas on his back, under his robe. He forged them in the heart of a volcano during a 100 year quest to regain his honour after being disgraced by his clan. The left one he named Pain, for the suffering that he endured, and for the pain it will bring others. The right one he named Redemption, for the honour he regained. He can fuse them together at will, forming a sword that he calls the Soul Harvester.

Abilities

Flight-He has wings

Can control the minds of other

Learned to use Dark Lightning and Dark Fire under the teachings of an ancient shaman in his tribe.

----------


## Xedan

ok, relx alliance full. good description btw.

----------


## rose_red

What technology would the RP be using?  Swords, candles, and large wooden death devices?  Modern technology?  Also, I call a tentative dibs on one of the Devient slots.

PS - It would make it less confusing if you update the "slots open" thing by each alliance as the slots are filled.

----------


## Xedan

Well for the Technology Realm would use modern technology or slightly more advanced than that, but the Magik Realm would be using medieval weaponry but enhanced with magik, or something as simple as a wand, however if you go with a wand you will want to state a whole lot of abilities to make up for it.

Relx - Full
Guardian - 3 left
Deviant - 3 left

----------


## rose_red

Name: Riane "Haze" Collins

Gender: Female

Race: Human

Alliance: Deviant

Realm: Technology

Age: 29

Appearance:
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 154 lb
Eye Color: Gray-Blue
Skin Color: Caucasian, Pale
Hair Color: Brown, Black 'Highlights'
Build: Athletic
Clothing: Black cargo pants, a white undershirt, and a black jacket/vest.

*Spoiler* for _Appearance_: 



Riane, aka Haze, is a somewhat intimidating figure, standing 5'11" tall but moving fluidly and silently enough through the crowds to remain mostly unnoticed.  Her choice of clothing is a pair of tattered black cargo pants that have the patch of a paramedic, still attached to part of the sleeve of a white shirt, tied to the belt loops and a white undershirt that's started to gray with age.  She also wears a black cargo vest manufactured as a concealed bulletproof vest, and her shoes are a pair of black leather Reeboks that have soft enough soles to keep her footsteps nearly silent.

  Aside from her clothing, her physical appearance also gives her many of the qualities of a wraith, especially her pale skin, which is only kept from being milky white due to the fact that it is covered with a lavender tinge, which contrasts sharply with her brown hair that's covered in black "highlights", including the section of hair that falls by her right eye.  Her eyes are a dull gray-blue, and she almost always has the appearance of having black eyes.  Her body is a thin, muscular build that while it gives her the athletic abilities expected from an assassin, isn't toned enough to give her a muscled appearance.




*Spoiler* for _Personality_: 



Outwardly, her personality is, if not cold, chilly, and most people will pass her without hearing her say one more word than she has to.  Her motto is waste no words, though she does enjoy to talk to people that she considers close friends, and she does still maintain a good singing voice, even though she hasn't used it within a mile of people in ages.

  It wouldn't be hard at all to mistake her for someone who is slightly insane, except for the deadly focus and intelligence in her eyes, for she has been known to be antisocial, and will kill a child just as quickly as she will a serial killer that she has her sights set on.  The thing that keeps her from dipping into insanity, though, is her belief that killing is a form of public service and not something that should be done in zeal or out of personal vendetta, and she will without hesitation deal with such people in the way that she sees best fit.

  One final note about her is her multiple personalities.  Perhaps due to her complete isolation from the social world, she has another personality, a lady that calls herself River, who is the only one to date that Riane will open herself up to, and they have a relationship that is largely one of a mother and daughter, with Riane being on the latter end of that pair.




Weaponry/Equipment:

Armor: Black Eagle Eye Bullet Proof Jacket (NIJ Protection Level IIIA)

Shield: None

Weapon: H&K 416, Colt .45, Combat Knife

Abilities: Her arsenal of abilities include none that could be described as supernatural, all stemming from what military and para-military experience she has had, including crafting 'homebrew' explosives and incendiary devices given the proper materials, picking locks, cleaning and operating a wide range of weaponry, and passive invisibility (that is to say learning to stay unnoticed, not becoming invisible like Wonder Woman's jet).

----------


## Xedan

Deviants - 2 left

Relx - Full

Guardian - 3 left

----------


## rose_red

I also suggest if we aren't full by a certain point (eg, a week after the OP) we kick off anyways but keep registrations open.  I'd hate to see this flop because of empty classrooms (so to speak).

----------


## Xedan

point take. How about, a week from this day?

----------


## rose_red

Sounds good.  If we don't have at least two guardians by then, I can double play one.  I may need a bit of guidance on just what you expect from us Deviants, though.

----------


## Xedan

well, the Deviants are basically just trying to take any chance to divide and conquer the Guardians so that their evil plan is not stopped prematurely.

----------


## Saturos

So, is this gonna get started soon?

----------


## Xedan

oh, sorry. I've been pretty busy lately. I'll try to set it up sometime soon after New Years.

----------


## youssarian

Name: Dex Iridani
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Alliance: Guardian, Technology Realm
Age: 19

Appearance: 5'6", 140 lbs, Blue eyes, brown hair, Caucasian, normal build, slightly above average musculature.
Clothes) Blue jeans and a white t-shirt that says "Lost in thought. Send search party." both covered in a dark blue coat.

Weaponry/Equipment (whatever you are wearing): 
Dex's equipment is a web of small spherical electromagnetic conductors worn under the clothing. It generates an electromagnetic field that he is able to manipulate by moving his arms, legs and head.

Armor) The conductors are closely spaced and charged enough that carelessly contacting the body anywhere can cause electrocution. 

Shield) The web forms a strong electromagnetic field, which causes projectiles to bounce off at harmless angles. If something is detected to be too close to the north pole of the field, the conductors are tilted 90 degrees long enough for the projectile to bounce off. Charged particle weapons may cause auroras to occur near the north pole.

Weapon) The primary offensive tool that comes with the web is a four-foot-long staff made of metals such as iron, gold and neodymium so that is has powerful conductivity and magnetism properties. It can become so charged that small arcs of lightning can be seen coming from it. The upper part is designed like a sword, while the bottom part more resembles a claw hammer.

Abilities: The EM field can short out electronic devices at sufficient levels. By reaching out a hand or leg, the field forms a pseudopod which can attract objects. It can even cause nearby people to become uncomfortable, even believing there are ghosts. The staff can deliver fatal electrocutions to who it impacts.

Personality: Although normally a quiet person, Dex is by no means cold or detached. Just shy. But when someone takes the initiative and speaks first to him, he is quick to open up about almost anything. He is highly attuned to his senses and is able to do thinks others may find overly risky. Despite minor paranoia, he is generally a down-to-earth, practical and logical person. Analytical, adventurous, but often too hard on himself, especially when he fails to accomplish something. In a major crisis he instinctively assumes a leadership role, hoping to use his clarity of thinking to come up with a solution - always listening to others' input.

----------


## Xedan

Deviants - 2 left

Relx - Full

Guardian - 2 left

----------


## Xedan

Okay, I'm gonna start it up. Hopefully my post will give a little bit more understanding as to how this will work.

----------


## Xedan

Just a name list for convenience. If you wish to sign up, you now must use one of the given, unused names.

Guardians: Jericho of Artari, Benetio d’Rangon, Dex Iridani, Bryce Sage (Male, Magik Realm), Lilia of Drothmar (female, Technology Realm)
Deviants: Riane "Haze" Collins, Myrddin (Male, Technology), Rohan (Female, Technology)
Relx: Drexen

Names in red are still up for grabs

----------


## Xedan

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=89099
here

----------


## Maria92

Name: Bryce Sage
Gender: Male
Race: Accenian
Alliance: Guardian, Magik Realm
Age: 354

Appearance: Lean, gray, muscular. Spry. Buff. Young. Bald. Mostly this:

*Spoiler* for _d_: 







Clothes) Alternates between a pair of snug fighting pants and form-hugging full-body armor.

Weaponry/Equipment (whatever you are wearing):
A staff of black magic reinforced with evil spirits to become one of the hardest substances in the known universe. Capable of both summoning demon minions and bashing in skulls. Also a dandy walking stick.

*Spoiler* for _Weapon of choice_: 








Armor) Dark energy permeates every molecule of this specially-designed armor, which hugs the body so tightly as to give the impression that one is encased in little more than silver spray-paint. While not totally indestructible, it comes close. Vulnerable only to pure good. 

The armor is impervious to electricity, heat, and rust. An advanced Heads-Up Display makes targeting enemies a snap. When fused with the Dark Realm, the armor quintuples the user's physical strength. The after-effects and resulting energy drain, however, make this more of a last-resort measure. It's lightweight design compliments Bryce's fighting style of smash first, ask questions later. Also contains built-in stealth mode for more...delicate scenarios. 

Shield) Two small, circular shields are hidden within the forearms of the armor. Again, virtually indestructible. The smaller surface area allows for a greater offensive strategy while also offering some protection. 

Weapon) The possessed staff, as mentioned above. Although it is capable of summoning great demons from the depths, Bryce still prefers physically smashing his enemies where possible. 

Abilities: Bryce is capable of summoning demons from the depths using his staff, and can also quintuple his strength via body armor when necessary, though he seldom uses either of these tactics. In addition, he has mild telepathic powers, though he rarely uses them. He is well-versed in 143 different styles of hand-to-hand combat. His physical strength is beyond compare to humans. 

Personality: Aggressive and brash, he is likely to charge ahead without thinking things through fully. Prefers smashing to talking. Extremely loyal, he will give his life to save his colleagues. When not fighting, he relaxes by telling stories of smashing, but also by playing the pan flute. It is the one peaceful thing he can be seen doing. It is a secret he guards fiercely, though, and will deny it outright if confronted. In addition, he harbors feelings for Rohan, and refuses to engage her in outright combat.

----------


## Xedan

Welcome! Better late to the game than to not show up. Now the only guardian left is Lilia.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Name: Muret LeFroid

Gender: Male

Race: Deviant

Alliance: Techniology Realm citizens.

Age: 632. Born in 1377.

Appearance:
Height) 8'5"
Weight) 104 lbs.
Eye Color) Grey
Skin Color) White (for humans it would be caucasian)
Hair Color) Blonde, with a red stresk down the front at a slant.
Build) Athletic
Clothing) Jeans and a cashmeir coat.

Weaponry/Equipment: Laptop, Technological ray-gun.

Armor) No armor, I work with Technology as a weapon, armor, and shield designer.

Shield) Only my skin and bone.

Weapon) Ray-Gun, My personal invention. Tesla Coil, my favorite inventor's invention.

Abilities: I can lift objects with my mind and turn myself (and objects around me) invisible.

----------


## Xedan

> Just a name list for convenience. If you wish to sign up, you now must use one of the given, unused names.
> 
> Guardians: Jericho of Artari, Benetio dRangon, Dex Iridani, Bryce Sage (Male, Magik Realm), Lilia of Drothmar (female, Technology Realm)
> Deviants: Riane "Haze" Collins, Muret LeFroid, Rohan (Female, Technology)
> Relx: Drexen
> 
> Names in red are still up for grabs



.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> .



Oh, well I guess I'll have to be female. I'll change it to Rohan.

----------


## Xedan

why?

----------


## Xedan

I was just re posting that. I updated it. Your character's name is in it.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I was just re posting that. I updated it. Your character's name is in it.



Oh, okay kool ^-^

----------


## Xedan

> Armor) Dark energy permeates every molecule of this specially-designed armor, which hugs the body so tightly as to give the impression that one is encased in little more than silver spray-paint. While not totally indestructible, it comes close. Vulnerable only to pure good.



would it be safe to assume it looks something like this, based on what we talked about in the other thread? other than the color of course.



not very bulky, pretty form fitting. Other than the tassets of course.

EDIT: and sorry about the wobbly look of the helmet, I had to use a warp program to get it human/accenian shaped

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, that'll work pretty good.  ::D:

----------


## Xedan

Good, there was actually an unnamed character in the doctor who episode I got that from, and he would have fit the description better. But I've yet to find a good picture.

----------


## Xedan

best pictures I could find only show chest and up. And I found out they were called Slabs, so that helps if you want to look them up yourself

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Are one of the Deviants still left open?

----------


## Xedan

Yup, Rohan

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

Name: Rohan

Gender: Female

Race: Deviant (Human)

Alliance: Muret Lefroid and Haize

Age: 24

Apparence:
Height) 13' 7"
Weight) 98.4 lbs.
Eye Color) Green
Skin Color) White (caucasian in real life)
Hair Color) Blonde
Build) Slender
Clothing) Jeans and a sweatshirt, Muret protects me enough so I don't really need armor (I already read the story in the other thread).
Weaponry/Equipment (whatever you are wearing): A super-sheild Muret made for me.

Armor): None

Shield) One that goes from 1-10 in power, Muret made it for me a while back.

Weapon) My fists, I'm a good fighter when needed.

Abilities: None, but Muret always tries to make me and Haize practice telekineses so we can be like him.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Oh yay, a real Rohan.

----------


## Xedan

> Name: Rohan
> 
> Gender: Female
> 
> Race: Deviant
> 
> Alliance: Muret Lefroid and Haize
> 
> Age: 593
> ...



The only thing wrong with this is that deviants are humans, so the race and age need changing. But I think for the most part it's great. Welcome to the game!

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> The only thing wrong with this is that deviants are humans, so the race and age need changing. But I think for the most part it's great. Welcome to the game!



They are?? I put that I'm 632‼





> Name: Muret LeFroid
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> *Race: Deviant*
> 
> Alliance: Techniology Realm citizens.
> 
> *Age: 632. Born in 1377.*
> ...

----------


## Xedan

Well I already know you didn't read the info well. 

The technology realm is totally made up of Humans. And all Deviants are allied with the Technology realm.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Well I already know you didn't read the info well. 
> 
> The technology realm is totally made up of Humans. And all Deviants are allied with the Technology realm.



Ah, I see.

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

> The only thing wrong with this is that deviants are humans, so the race and age need changing. But I think for the most part it's great. Welcome to the game!



Fixed it  ::D: 
Should I just start at day 4 since that's where everyone is?

----------


## Xedan

But Benetio can control fire, so I just let your little PK ability slide. Really you guys were supposed to be like Dex, using technology instead of magik.

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

But since they're humans they can have special abilities such as psychokineses, correct?

----------


## Xedan

Yeah, but like I said, they were supposed to rely on technology. But what the hey, can't change it now.

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

Should I just start at day 4 since that's where everyone is?

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> Should I just start at day 4 since that's where everyone is?



I like that idea, but maybe put something about how me you and Haize met or something before that.

----------


## Xedan

> I like that idea, but maybe put something about how me you and Haize met or something before that.



That's not really necessary, but if you want to then go for it.

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

Okay, I'll put how I met Muret and Haize then continue from day 4 (even though I now realize that I meant day 5, some big things happened on 4).

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

You met us at the Unknown Soldiers, remember that. 

FOUR-HUNDRETH FUCKING POST‼‼‼‼

----------


## Xedan

That's not invisible, TheLucid

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

It is to me ;D

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

What's not invisible?

----------


## Xedan

> You met us at the Unknown Soldiers, remember that. 
> 
> FOUR-HUNDRETH FUCKING POST‼‼‼‼



That. Use color code f3f3f6

Like this: Inviserbol

----------


## Ma Fin Du Monde

> That. Use color code f3f3f6
> 
> Like this: Inviserbol



Ah, I see. Well obviously I couldn't see it :3

----------

